# Tub spigot hose attachement?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone yet found a hose to attach to the bathtub spigot that won't fly off?

I was searching through old threads, but I cannot use some of the permanent attach kinds ... I need one that will slip over the spigot (odd shaped).

After the two bathing discussions, I really would like to do a bathtub setup, rather than leaning over the kitchen sink, which is killing my back.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Julie i bought an adapter with a hose and sprayer for the showerhead at Lowes. I had to remove the showerhead and put on the adapter and then put the showerhead back on. When i'm ready to bathe the fluffs i just hook the hose with the sprayer onto the adapter and when i'm finished i just remove the hose.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

No, and I've searched the world over. lol I have a separate tub that does not have a shower head, just the faucet and like yours it's odd shaped. Sort of a half circle and pretty big. 

They have the sprayers everywhere I look for the tubs but none of them fit my spigot.  I've even attempted to cut through the rubber part that's supposed to slip over the spigot and it flew off. 

If you ever find one, please let me know.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

OK ladies, I've read all the "bathtub" posts. Let me tell you what I did. I bought a washing machine fill hose - (I think they are 6 ft.), brass fittings for the ends, and attached a garden sprayer with multiple sprays and the shutoff button to the "busy end". You will have to remove the shower head in the bathroom each time, it's not fancy/attractive, but this works, doesn't fly off, and is sturdy. When the spray wears out just go back to the garden shop and buy another. This shouldn't cost more then $20 - $25 in today's prices. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fluffy (Nov 13, 2010)

After trying a few different types and having water explode everywhere, I broke down and got one of those shower heads from Lowes too.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Years ago when traveling to dog shows we used bicycle inner tubing. It stretched over the bathtub faucet. You just had to be careful not to turn the water up too high. It worked like a charm and fit any faucet.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Years ago when traveling to dog shows we used bicycle inner tubing. It stretched over the bathtub faucet. You just had to be careful not to turn the water up too high. It worked like a charm and fit any faucet.


Brit, this sounds interesting. Do you just cut it, attach it, and use it like a hose?

Linda


----------

